# Awesome cant be happier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

gonna be sweet shooting my magnum and ur heli at 3d this yr


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice looking bow!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think your equipment is on the wrong side of the riser . Nice bow. Nothing tops the feeling of going to pick out all the stuff you want and exactly the bow you want. Ive only owned one bow like this, and that is my D340 that I currently have. My neighbor bought it all for me as part of my grad gift.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool deal ! did u get it for Christmas or what?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

hunter41606 said:


> I think your equipment is on the wrong side of the riser . Nice bow. Nothing tops the feeling of going to pick out all the stuff you want and exactly the bow you want. Ive only owned one bow like this, and that is my D340 that I currently have. My neighbor bought it all for me as part of my grad gift.


That's sounds like an awfully nice neighbor! Maybe I'll have to move just to become his neighbor lol!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> That's sounds like an awfully nice neighbor! Maybe I'll have to move just to become his neighbor lol!


Yeah we're really close. He got me custom made knife with my name on it with a damascus steel blade and the handle is from a buck shed from our farm. He has a lot of hookups lol


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought it cause i wanted it and i got sum accesories for christmas


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rebel17 said:


> I bought it cause i wanted it and i got sum accesories for christmas


Well yeah man! Getting a new bow is almost as cool as getting a new car. The feeling cant be beat


----------

